# Golfo Dei Poeti



## tanker (May 26, 2004)

Pictured at Genoa under repair july 2004 ,GOLFO DEI POETI was built in1978
by C.Apuania Carrara with her sister GOLFO DEGLI ULIVI . this P/RoC stern door/ramp 253 TEU was lengthened in 1990 .


----------

